# selling to brick and mortar stores



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys,
My company is doing pretty well currently and are currently just online only. We want to start to approach some smaller stores to see if they would be interested in selling our shirts and hats. This would be our first time doing this and am very lost! here is the description from one store we are looking to talk to you:

Please send all prospective product information, attributes, features and best volume pricing options in order to evaluate if the product is favorable addition to our merchandise offerings.

If you guys could help us out that would amazing, sorry for my lack knowledge, the one thing I struggled to find a good description on was volume pricing. If we sell our shirts and hats normally for $20 a piece what would be a good volume price for them?
Thanks again!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Celly Hard said:


> If we sell our shirts and hats normally for $20 a piece what would be a good volume price for them?


They would expect to buy them in the $8-10 range. But don't be surprised if they try to squeeze an extra discount out of you.


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

ok sounds good, thanks for the help!


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Celly Hard said:


> Please send all prospective product information, attributes, features and best volume pricing options in order to evaluate if the product is favorable addition to our merchandise offerings.


When you get this kind of thing, you haven't talked to the right person, or you've approached them in a way that doesn't engage them. 

That is the standard "sales prevention" tactic. It really says, "Please waste a bunch of your time developing and sending us a lot of information that we aren't really going to read."

Yes, you have to have all that stuff figured out, but don't for a minute think that they are going to analyze it all and continue the sales process because they really liked it. OK, it might happen, but it's rare.

I sell almost exclusively to small brick and mortar business in a fairly small town. I do it face to face. If you are contacting people indirectly (email, mail , etc) you are going to get a lot of rejections - and that's what the quoted text above is. 

Make some samples, go talk to people directly. You'll soon figure out what gets their attention. Go to their stores, see what they sell. Do you have something that is different, that they don't already get from someone else? It takes some serious legwork and you have to offer something that they think they can make money with.

So, get out and SELLLLLLL !!!!


Good Luck


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

Riph thanks for the advice, where I received the "Please send all prospective product information, attributes, features and best volume pricing options in order to evaluate if the product is favorable addition to our merchandise offerings." was on the companies website it was not sent to me personally. I just thought it was a very standard saying for this so I posted it with my question. I do agree with face to face meetings though, it shows your more serious about things and is much more impressive to the store owner/manager


----------

